# cannot update or install rocs 4.8.4



## robbtek (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried to update/install rocs 4.8.4 on my freebsd FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 but this does not work. I've updated all kde* ports and have no qt3* ports installed.


```
# cd /usr/ports/math/rocs/
# make install clean


Files/rocs_dotFilePlugin.dir/DotFilePlugin.o -c 
/usr/ports/math/rocs/work/rocs-4.8.4/src/Plugins/FilePlugins/DotFilePlugin/DotFilePlugin.cpp
1 error
*** Error code 2
Linking CXX shared module ../../../../lib/rocs_dotFilePlugin.so
cd /usr/ports/math/rocs/work/rocs-4.8.4/build/src/Plugins/FilePlugins/DotFilePlugin 
&& /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/rocs_dotFilePlugin.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
/usr/local/bin/g++47  -fPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Woverloaded-virtual 
-fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden 
-fexceptions -UQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -O2 -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG  -lc -shared -Wl,-soname,rocs_dotFilePlugin.so 
-o ../../../../lib/rocs_dotFilePlugin.so CMakeFiles/rocs_dotFilePlugin.dir/rocs_dotFilePlugin_automoc.o
CMakeFiles/rocs_dotFilePlugin.dir/DotFilePlugin.o 
/usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdeui.so.7.0.1 /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so 
../../../../lib/librocslib.so.5.0.1 /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdeui.so.7.0.1 /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so
 /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSvg.so 
/usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdecore.so.7.0.1 /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so -pthread -Wl,
-rpath,/usr/local/kde4/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/ports/math/rocs/work/rocs-4.8.4/build/lib:/usr/local/lib/qt4: -Wl,
-rpath-link,/usr/local/kde4/lib:/usr/local/lib 
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report 
/usr/ports/math/rocs/work/rocs-4.8.4/build/CMakeFiles  61 62 63
[ 93%] Built target rocs_dotFilePlugin
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## robbtek (Jun 25, 2012)

*N*ot solved:


```
Stale dependency: kdeedu-4.8.4 --> rocs-4.8.3_1 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force
```


----------



## robbtek (Jul 28, 2012)

Problem solved :

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=185313

Thanks


----------

